# col quale aveva già suonato [...] e divideva un appartamento a Londra



## Starless74

Ciao a tutti,
sto dando gli ultimi ritocchi a una voce Wikipedia su un gruppo rock inglese e mi sono "bloccato" sulla seguente frase:

«..._Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio, col quale aveva già suonato in_ [ nome del gruppo precedente ] _*e divideva all'epoca un appartamento a Londra*_».

Vorrei evitare di ripetere : «... e *con cui* / *col quale* divideva all'epoca...».
Mi domando se la frase si possa ritenere sintatticamente completa omettendo, nella seconda parte, preposizione e pronome (cioè con un'ellissi).

Il senso, a scanso di equivoci, è:
1. Tizio aveva già suonato in precedenza con Caio in un altro gruppo; 
2. Tizio all'epoca divideva un appartamento con Caio;
3. probabilmente fu in virtù di 1 e 2 che Tizio coinvolse Caio in un nuovo gruppo (cioè quello trattato nella scheda).

Grazie.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
". Con lui divideva all'epoca... "
È questo il senso?


----------



## Starless74

alfaalfa said:


> ". Con lui divideva all'epoca... "
> È questo il senso?


Sì.
Non avevo pensato a cambiare il soggetto da Tizio a Caio. Ottima idea.
Grazie.


----------



## alfaalfa

Non puoi usare la punteggiatura?


Starless74 said:


> Non avevo pensato a cambiare il soggetto da Tizio a Caio. Ottima idea.
> Grazie.


----------



## green_984

_Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio, col quale aveva già suonato in_ [ nome del gruppo precedente ] _*e all'epoca dividevano assieme un appartamento a Londra*_ 

Ecco fatto.


----------



## Starless74

green_984 said:


> _Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio, col quale aveva già suonato in_ [ nome del gruppo precedente ] _*e all'epoca dividevano assieme un appartamento a Londra*_


Preferirei evitare l'anacoluto. Grazie comunque.


----------



## green_984

Starless74 said:


> Preferirei evitare l'anacoluto. Grazie comunque.


La sintassi non impone soluzioni necessariamente obbligate. L'importante è che la costruzione funzioni e che sia ben ottimizzata


----------



## Starless74

Chiedo venia: forse avrei dovuto specificare da subito che la frase "incriminata" è anche un'incidentale (per brevità, qui l'avevo stringata).
Periodo completo:
«Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio  – col quale aveva già suonato in XXX e (*con cui*) all'epoca divideva un appartamento a Londra – e Sempronio, già batterista di YYY.»


----------



## lorenzos

Starless74 said:


> Mi domando se la frase si possa ritenere sintatticamente completa


Secondo me sì, senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## green_984

_Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio*,* col quale aveva già suonato in XXX *(*e con cui all'epoca divideva un appartamento a Londra*),* e *anche *Sempronio, già batterista di YYY._

Puoi benissimo risolvere semplicemente con 2 virgole, 2 parentesi e "anche". Le parentesi non hanno soltanto funzione di integrazione o specificazione, ma anche di costruzione della frase, qualora questa dovesse cominciare a diventare complessa.

Altra soluzione, se la prima che ho proposto non dovesse convincere:

_Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio e Sempronio (costui già batterista di YYY), con il primo dei quali aveva già suonato in XXX e con cui all'epoca divideva un appartamento a Londra._

Ancora più fluido.


----------



## alfaalfa

«Tizio coinvolse quindi Sempronio, già batterista di YYY e Caio, all'epoca suo coinquilino a Londra  e col quale aveva già suonato in XXX»


----------



## green_984

alfaalfa said:


> «Tizio coinvolse quindi Sempronio, già batterista di YYY e Caio, all'epoca suo *coinquilino *a Londra  e col quale aveva già suonato in XXX»


Sì, funziona benissimo però a questo punto c'è da focalizzare un momento "coinquilino", perché in tal caso si parla sicuramente non di albergo ma di dimora vera e propria.


----------



## alfaalfa

Infatti l'OP parla chiaramente e solo di  appartamento (dimora). Da dove tiri fuori l'albergo?


----------



## green_984

Per "appartamento" si intende molto genericamente "un insieme di stanze".


----------



## Starless74

Grazie ancora a tutti per l'interessamento.


----------



## green_984

Starless74 said:


> Grazie ancora a tutti per l'interessamento.


Dunque si trattava di una dimora, di un'abitazione vera e propria. OK


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> «..._Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio, col quale aveva già suonato in_ [ nome del gruppo precedente ] _*e divideva all'epoca un appartamento a Londra*_»


Secondo me puoi benissimo lasciare quasi invariata la frase. Solo suggerirei il piuccheperfetto anche nella seconda parte:
_Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio - col quale aveva già suonato in...e aveva condiviso all'epoca un appartamento a Londra - e Sempronio.._



green_984 said:


> _Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio, col quale aveva già suonato in_ [ nome del gruppo precedente ] _*e all'epoca dividevano assieme un appartamento a Londra*_
> Ecco fatto.


Secondo me è un suggerimento del tutto inaccettabile, in quanto sgrammaticato (Starless lo chiama gentilmente e dottamente 'anacoluto'). Quanto poi all'osservazione conclusiva ''ecco fatto'', la trovo fuori luogo (riferendosi ad un suggerimento sbagliato) oltreché alquanto presuntuosa (equivale a ''ho risolto il problema: vedi com'era semplice?'').


----------



## green_984

bearded said:


> *Secondo me* è un suggerimento del tutto inaccettabile, in quanto sgrammaticato (Starless lo chiama gentilmente e dottamente 'anacoluto'). Quanto poi all'osservazione conclusiva ''ecco fatto'', la trovo fuori luogo (riferendosi ad un suggerimento sbagliato) oltreché alquanto presuntuosa (equivale a ''ho risolto il problema: vedi com'era semplice?'').


Grazie per la "recensione"  Tuttavia ti faccio notare che, non a caso, in seguito ho umilmente - nonché generosamente - proposto altre due soluzioni (anch'esse "inaccettabili", ovviamente ). Quindi, magari, per le prossime volte ti invito ad essere più completo nel "recensire" gli interventi altrui. Riguardo "ecco fatto", non era mia intenzione sembrare presuntuoso ma mostrarmi amicale.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Secondo me puoi benissimo lasciare quasi invariata la frase. Solo suggerirei il piuccheperfetto anche nella seconda parte:
> _Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio - col quale aveva già suonato in...e aveva condiviso all'epoca un appartamento a Londra - e Sempronio.._


Ti ringrazio, tuttavia la convivenza a Londra sussiste ancora all'atto del "coinvolgimento", mentre è posteriore alla collaborazione nel primo gruppo.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Ti ringrazio, tuttavia la convivenza a Londra sussiste ancora all'atto del "coinvolgimento", mentre è posteriore alla collaborazione nel primo gruppo.


Non so se capisco bene. Forse basta aggiungere un 'poi'? ..._e aveva poi condiviso… _Magari sbaglio: con gli 'andirivieni' temporali sono una frana.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Non so se capisco bene. Forse basta aggiungere un 'poi'? ..._e aveva poi condiviso… _Magari sbaglio: con gli 'andirivieni' temporali sono una frana.


Mentre ancora abitava con lui a Londra, Tizio offrì a Caio di unirsi al gruppo di cui tratto nella scheda. I due avevano già suonato assieme in un altro gruppo tempo prima. 
Con "all'epoca" intendo al tempo in cui lo coinvolse (forse l'espressione poteva essere ambigua).


----------



## green_984

In merito all’anacoluto, per esorcizzare una potenziale disinformazione, con “acqua santa manzoniana” faccio notare che è stato utilizzato in un passo del capitolo XXXVI de “I Promessi sposi”: _quelli che muoiono, bisogna pregare Iddio per loro._ Quindi, in merito alla mia prima soluzione, incriminata con la massima severità possibile, si è trattato non di un errore grammaticale a tutti gli effetti bensì, più pacatamente, di una soluzione non del tutto adeguata al caso.


----------



## Mary49

L'anacoluto non è un errore grammaticale, bensì sintattico. Da notare (e memorizzare) questa affermazione: "Uno scrittore alle prime armi deve prestare molta attenzione ad utilizzare questo tipo di virtuosismi linguistici perché per farlo occorrono una certa maturità espressiva e una certa dimestichezza con la lingua, affinché si riesca a creare una potente figura retorica e non un banale errore di sintassi".   Anacoluto, significato, esempio, cos'è l'anacoluto e come usarlo


----------



## green_984

Mary49 said:


> L'anacoluto *non è un errore grammaticale, bensì sintattico*. Da notare (e memorizzare) questa affermazione: "Uno scrittore alle prime armi deve prestare molta attenzione ad utilizzare questo tipo di virtuosismi linguistici perché per farlo occorrono una certa maturità espressiva e una certa dimestichezza con la lingua, affinché si riesca a creare una potente figura retorica e non un banale errore di sintassi".   Anacoluto, significato, esempio, cos'è l'anacoluto e come usarlo


Finché si tratta di errore di sintassi e non di grammatica andiamo sempre d'accordo. Soltanto l'Altissimo non sbaglia mai.


----------



## lemure libero

Tizio condivideva all'epoca un appartamento a Londra con Caio, col quale aveva già suonato (in passato) in (xxxxx) e lo coinvolse..
Per me è il "quindi" a creare problemi, se non è necessario lo eviterei.


----------



## green_984

lemure libero said:


> Per me è il "quindi" a creare problemi, se non è necessario lo eviterei.


Effettivamente quel "quindi" è da focalizzare perché "quindi" è un avverbio/congiunzione che fa da "gancio" a qualcosa detto in precedenza. Ad esempio: _ci annoiammo di restare a casa, e quindi decidemmo di uscire. _E in questo caso il "perciò" a cosa si aggancia? Ed è davvero opportuno?


----------



## lemure libero

Ho invertito "all'epoca condivideva" per rendere il ritmo più sostenibile, allontanando "condivideva" e "appartamento" ma è un'opinione.



green_984 said:


> Effettivamente quel "quindi" è da focalizzare perché è un avverbio che fa da "gancio" a qualcosa detto in precedenza. Ad esempio: _ci annoiamo di restare a casa, e quindi decidemmo di uscire. _E in questo caso "quindi" a cosa si aggancia? Ed è davvero opportuno?


Bisognerebbe conoscere il periodo precedente


----------



## green_984

lemure libero said:


> Bisognerebbe conoscere il periodo precedente


L'intero periodo, cioè.


----------



## Mary49

Quindi: Definizione e significato di quindi - Dizionario italiano - Corriere.it *"2* Con valore temporale, poi, successivamente".
quindi in Vocabolario - Treccani    "Oggi è usato soprattutto col senso di «e in seguito, e da ultimo»".
quindi: significato e definizione - Dizionari    "A *avv*. 1 In seguito, poi, successivamente".



> Effettivamente quel "quindi" è da focalizzare perché è un avverbio  che fa da "gancio" a qualcosa detto in precedenza. Ad esempio: _ci annoiammo di restare a casa, e *quindi  * *( In questo esempio non è un avverbio)* decidemmo di uscire. _


quindi: significato e definizione - Dizionari    "B *cong.*  Perciò, di conseguenza".
quindi in Vocabolario - Treccani    "Oggi si usa soprattutto come *cong.* conclusiva, perciò, dunque, di conseguenza, e così".


----------



## green_984

Nel mio post #26 parlavo di gancio discorsivo in generale. 

Adesso però torniamo al "quindi" di Starless. Nel merito attendiamo sua risposta.


----------



## Starless74

Alla fine ho deciso di scrivere così:
«Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio – col quale allora divideva un appartamento a Londra e con cui aveva già suonato in XXX – e Sempronio, ex batterista di YYY.»
«Quindi» (con valore di _perciò_) è ovviamente legato al periodo precedente, nel quale dico che Tizio fu contattato dal manager di una cantante affinché formasse per lei una band di accompagnamento.

*Quindi*, riguardo il mio dubbio originario (ripetere o no preposizione e pronome) sono a posto e ringrazio ancora una volta tutti per l'aiuto. 🙏


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio – col quale allora divideva un appartamento a Londra e con cui aveva già suonato in XXX – e Sempronio, ex batterista di YYY.»


Consiglierei, come è stato già detto da @alfaalfa, di invertire le frasi per evitare il lungo inciso.
Tizio coinvolse quindi Sempronio [...] E Caio [...].


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> Consiglierei, come è stato già detto da @alfaalfa, di invertire le frasi per evitare il lungo inciso.
> Tizio coinvolse quindi Sempronio [...] E Caio [...].


Consiglio ragionevole. Tuttavia, Tizio di fatto coinvolse prima Caio (che aveva dentro casa) e subito dopo Sempronio.


----------



## bearded

@ Mary49
'' 





> e *quindi  * *( In questo esempio non è un avverbio)*


''
Mi permetto di obiettare - pedantescamente - che secondo me, in quell'esempio, 'quindi'  è proprio un avverbio. Infatti, se 'quindi' è da solo è normalmente una congiunzione, mentre se è preceduto da 'e' (che è la vera congiunzione coordinante) diventa un avverbio.  Esempi:
- _I tuoi messaggi non mi piacciono, quindi non ti rispondo più _(quindi è congiunzione relativa causale = ragione per la quale);
- _I tuoi messaggi non mi piacciono e quindi non ti rispondo più _(quindi è avverbio =per questa ragione/perciò. Qui la congiunzione è 'e'). ...E per questa ragione..


----------



## green_984

bearded said:


> @ Mary49
> '' ''
> Mi permetto di obiettare - pedantescamente - che secondo me, in quell'esempio, 'quindi'  è proprio un avverbio. Infatti, se 'quindi' è da solo è normalmente una congiunzione, mentre se è preceduto da 'e' (che è la vera congiunzione coordinante) diventa un avverbio.  Esempi:
> - _I tuoi messaggi non mi piacciono, quindi non ti rispondo più _(quindi è congiunzione relativa causale = ragione per la quale);
> - _I tuoi messaggi non mi piacciono e quindi non ti rispondo più _(quindi è avverbio =per questa ragione/perciò. Qui la congiunzione è 'e'). ...E per questa ragione..


È chiaro che la persona che mi ha corretto era pronta per farlo


----------



## bearded

green_984 said:


> era pronta per farlo


Non capisco bene quello che intendi.


----------



## green_984

bearded said:


> Non capisco bene quello che intendi.


Dicevo ironicamente che forse non vedeva l'ora di correggermi.


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Mi permetto di obiettare - pedantescamente - che secondo me, in quell'esempio, 'quindi'  è proprio un avverbio. Infatti, se 'quindi' è da solo è normalmente una congiunzione, mentre se è preceduto da 'e' (che è la vera congiunzione coordinante) diventa un avverbio.  Esempi:
> - _I tuoi messaggi non mi piacciono, quindi non ti rispondo più _(quindi è congiunzione relativa causale = ragione per la quale);
> - _I tuoi messaggi non mi piacciono e quindi non ti rispondo più _(quindi è avverbio =per questa ragione/perciò. Qui la congiunzione è 'e'). ...E per questa ragione..


Se, come affermi, "quindi" ha lo stesso valore di "perciò" mi permetto di obiettare all'obiezione:
perciò in Vocabolario - Treccani *"perciò* (o *pér* *ciò*)* cong.* – Per questo fatto, per questo o per tale motivo; ha valore conclusivo introducendo una proposizione nella quale si esprime la conseguenza di fatti già enunciati che ne sono in qualche modo la causa: _faceva freddo_, _p_. _ho chiuso la finestra_; *anche preceduto dalla cong. e *(talora nella grafia unita _epperciò_): _ha fatto il suo dovere e perciò sarà premiato_".

"Quindi" è *avverbio solo *in questi casi:  
1) come complemento di moto da luogo o di origine, da questo, da quel luogo: _"già s’inviava, per quindi partire, | la ninfa sovra l’erba, lenta lenta_ (Poliziano) |_ quinci e quindi_, da una parte e dall’altra:_ quinci il mar da lungi, e quindi il monte_ (Leopardi) | come complemento di moto per luogo, per di qui, per di lì: _e quindi uscimmo a riveder le stelle_ (Dante)".
2. avv. dopo di ciò, poi, in seguito: _"prima mise in ordine la casa, quindi uscì col marito"._

È *congiunzione *quando significa di conseguenza, perciò, pertanto:_ "ho scritto in fretta, quindi non badare troppo allo stile_; _non ne so nulla, quindi smetti di tormentarmi con queste domande"._


----------



## green_984

In ogni caso sono contento di aver fatto da "cavia" per mettere a fuoco questa differenza (nonché l'anacoluto). Sono stato un volontario


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> mi permetto di obiettare all'obiezione


Ok, la tua contro-obiezione è alquanto convincente.
 Noto però che il Treccani fornisce quella definizione solo per 'perciò' e non anche per 'quindi'.  Dato che non esiste la forma unita _ecquindi, _nell'espressione _e quindi _a me sembrerebbe naturale dire che la congiunzione è 'e' , mentre 'quindi' è l'avverbio.  La locuzione ''e per tale motivo'' (che equivale a ''e quindi'') non mi pare che si possa ritenere 'in blocco' una congiunzione, bensì io vi distinguerei la congiunzione 'e'  dal resto (parte causale con valore 'avverbiale'). Questo rimane il mio parere - modestissimo, e che certo non obbligo nessuno a condividere.


----------



## green_984

bearded said:


> la tua contro-obiezione è *alquanto* convincente.


Infatti. Alquanto...


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Ok, la tua contro-obiezione è alquanto convincente.
> Noto però che il Treccani fornisce quella definizione solo per 'perciò' e non anche per 'quindi'.  Dato che non esiste la forma unita _ecquindi, _nell'espressione _e quindi _a me sembrerebbe naturale dire che la congiunzione è 'e' , mentre 'quindi' è l'avverbio.  La locuzione ''e per tale motivo'' (che equivale a ''e quindi'') non mi pare che si possa ritenere 'in blocco' una congiunzione, bensì io vi distinguerei la congiunzione 'e'  dal resto (parte causale con valore 'avverbiale'). Questo rimane il mio parere - modestissimo, e che certo non obbligo nessuno a condividere.


Nessuno è obbligato a condividere o no pareri altrui. La mia obiezione si basava sul fatto che "quindi" ha come sinonimi "perciò", "di conseguenza", "pertanto"; il fatto che giustamente non esista un immaginario "ecquindi" (a proposito, tu scriveresti "epperciò" o "eppertanto"?) non significa che "quindi" passi da congiunzione ad avverbio.
Ad ogni modo, se Treccani non basta, ecco qui:
Quindi: Definizione e significato di quindi - Dizionario italiano - Corriere.it 
"*cong*. testuale      *1* Con valore deduttivo-conclusivo, perciò, di conseguenza, per questo motivo, dunque: _ero piuttosto nervoso, q. ho preferito evitare discussioni_; _il tempo è pessimo, dobbiamo q. rinunciare alla gita_;".
quindi: significato e definizione - Dizionari    "B *cong*.   Perciò, di conseguenza_"._
Quindi > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro    "3. *cong*. di conseguenza, perciò, pertanto_"._
Dizionario Italiano online Hoepli - Parola, significato e traduzione  "B *cong*.   Perciò, di conseguenza".


----------



## bearded

Ottima Mary, mi permetto di fare ancora - alle tue documentatissime argomentazioni - due piccolissime obiezioni:
- anche per me 'quindi' può essere una congiunzione: è solo nel caso sia preceduto da 'e' che a me sembra che non lo sia (vedi #34). Hai notato che in tutti gli esempi dei dizionari (per 'quindi' congiunzione) la parolina 'e' non compare mai?
- le parole 'e quindi' funzionano anche se disgiunte: nella frase ''_Lui disse cose stupefacenti  e io rimasi quindi a bocca aperta'' _classificheresti ancora 'quindi' come congiunzione? E allora quell'  e che cosa ci sta a fare? E che differenza c'è con ''_Lui disse cose stupefacenti e quindi io rimasi a bocca aperta_? Cambia forse la natura di 'quindi' a seconda della posizione, oppure esistono congiunzioni separabili a piacere?


----------



## green_984

Il punto della questione è che si può dire "e quindi" ma non "perciò quindi".


----------



## Mary49

Si tratta di incontro di congiunzioni; "quindi" quando ha valore deduttivo-conclusivo, è sempre congiunzione.
«(E) pertanto» 
"Buonasera,  è corretto l'uso della congiunzione _e_ prima della congiunzione _pertanto_, quest'ultima posta tra due virgole? Oppure l'una esclude l'altra?
Es.: Il sottoscritto dichiara di aver saldato tutti  i debiti e, pertanto, chiede lo sblocco dell'utenza.
La sua frase mi sembra corretta. Non vedo particolari problemi nel far precedere _pertanto_ (o _perciò_) dalla congiunzione _e"._


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> e io rimasi quindi a bocca aperta''


Però forse non hai risposto alla mia seconda piccola obiezione.  E se ci fosse ''.._e io rimasi conseguentemente a bocca aperta'' _non diresti che c'è un avverbio? Quel 'quindi' per me significa conseguentemente - a prescindere dalla sua posizione.
 Vedo che non riusciamo a convincerci reciprocamente, e propongo _quindi_ di rimandare la discussione ad altra occasione: qui siamo largamente ''fuori argomento''.


----------



## Starless74

Starless74 said:


> «..._Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio, col quale aveva già suonato in_ [ nome del gruppo precedente ] _*e divideva all'epoca un appartamento a Londra*_».
> 
> Vorrei evitare di ripetere : «... e *con cui* / *col quale* divideva all'epoca...».
> Mi domando se la frase si possa ritenere sintatticamente completa omettendo, nella seconda parte, preposizione e pronome (cioè con un'ellissi).


Mi permetto (umilmente, poiché non ne ho titolo) di ricordare che la mia domanda iniziale verteva su un altro dubbio, in merito al quale ho ottenuto i suggerimenti necessari.

Credo che eventuali ulteriori questioni grammaticali/sintattiche che emergano dalla frase andrebbero discusse in separata sede (discussione nuova o pregressa).
Senza polemica da parte mia. 

[ risposta incrociata con bearded ]


----------



## green_984

Sì, infatti. Inutile parlarne ancora...


----------



## lorenzos

green_984 said:


> Il punto della questione è che si può dire "e quindi" ma non "perciò quindi".


Mah... non sarei così assertivo, si trovano varie ricorrenze, tra cui:
"e _perciò quindi_ si rende necessario prima di tutto che voi frequentiate assiduamente la scuola" (G. Gentile: Lezioni di pedagogia - Vol. 19, pag. 79)


green_984 said:


> _Tizio coinvolse quindi Caio, col quale aveva già suonato in_ [ nome del gruppo precedente ] _*e all'epoca dividevano assieme un appartamento a Londra*_


"_dividevano __assieme_"? Quest'ultima non la trovi ridondante?


----------



## green_984

Nel primo caso "perciò quindi" lo trovo ridondante in quanto "perciò" e "quindi" sono pressoché equivalenti (un pleonasmo, direi); mentre nel secondo caso "assieme" può starci benissimo perché, se dico soltanto _e all'epoca dividevano un appartamento a Londra_, si può intendere *anche* che ognuno di loro lo divideva con qualcun altro. Invece "assieme" specifica con maggior precisione _loro due insieme, nello stesso luogo_. Super ovvio che stesso discorso non vale per "sposarsi", dato che già il matrimonio sottintende l'atto del poi convivere ("sposarsi assieme" è un'esagerazione da testo di nonsenso; "contemporaneamente" però è corretto, in caso di due promessi di due coppie diverse).

Diverso invece se a "perciò" segue la virgola: in tal caso vorrebbe dire _per questo, quindi, _ecc. ecc.. "Perciò" e "quindi" possono succedersi a patto però che tra di essi ci sia la virgola.

_e perciò*,*_* (virgola)*_ quindi*, *_*(virgola)*_ si rende necessario prima di tutto che voi frequentiate assiduamente la scuola_

Così è corretto al 100%. Soltanto il testo del Vangelo non è da mettere in discussione.

Buon proseguimento di giornata.


----------

